# Wheeling island



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Heading down to wheeling from Akron tomorrow morning, planning on being there at daylight. Has anybody fished down here lately, any hints or tips. Mainly jig and minnow fishing for anything that will bite. Will post results tomorrow evening

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Ended up going to Steubenville because of a large bass tourney, stayed pretty busy all day from about seven am to 3:30 pm catching, smallmouths( nothing bigger than 12"), a couple spots, a bunch of sheep(biggest at 21"), A ton of channels from 10" to 5lbs. At 3:30 the fun began as I hooked into a 30lb flathead on a jig and minnow, medium light rod and 7lb line. It was an epic battle but I eventually won.Most of the time the fish acted like he didnt have a care in the world and just swam around. This was my first flathead and I couldnt have asked for a better experience.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Pic of the flathead


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Flatty!


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Forgot mention he is back in the river, after a couple of pics made a nice safe release


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

